

Harmonix: How 'horrendous failure' led to Rock Band  - prakash
http://cnnmoney.printthis.clickability.com/pt/cpt?action=cpt&title=Harmonix%3A+How+%27horrendous+failure%27+led+to+Rock+Band+-+Sep.+3%2C+2009+&expire=-1&urlID=409960642&fb=Y&url=http%3A%2F%2Fmoney.cnn.com%2F2009%2F09%2F03%2Fsmallbusiness%2Fharmonix_rock_band_startup_story%2Findex.htm%3F&partnerID=2200

======
ojbyrne
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=802230>

